# .901



## dpatrickv (Jan 5, 2012)

So, I might just be completely missing something but..

I upgraded to .901 the other night, and got root on .901. I then installed the kin3tx 1.0. Once that came up and settled up I checked version number and its on .894. Do I have to replace those lib files to get .901 on custom roms?

I'm aware this might be a dumb question, or maybe I did something wrong, I dont know.

Any help is appreciated.

Edit, I updated to .901 using the updated p3droid method.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No. Kinetics is based off of the .894 system. What ever system you install will show that system version regardless of what update you took. Everything else you have is the .901 update.


----------



## dpatrickv (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah, I got it now. I suppose I expected to see .901 as it was the .901 compatible build of Kin3tx.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

The compatible build just has the a few system files so the radio will work.


----------

